# Navarre Pier 1/26



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Grew tired of the Whiting and they started getting picky recently, so I decided to switch it up a bit. Landed a nice 14" Pomp, and 2 Flounder in just under 3 hrs. 1st Flounder shook off 10 feet short of the rail, but I do believe it would have been a keeper, 2nd was a throwback at 9".

Man I hope this is a sign of things to come, so tired of the Whiting run.

Forgive the pic, not great at the selfie thing, especially with fish in hand.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pomp!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

I been sick...no pier for me for 2 weeks. Nice pomp dude !! The whiting gave me some meals... ready for sheeps and flounder. I saw 3 nice sheeps come over the rails about 2 weeks ago, 5-7 lbs. Then no mo  Gonna take a walk and get some air tomorrow and check stuff out. I really want to get the boat out, but too weak, NP here we comer


----------

